# SSL help please :)

## arachn1d

how do i enable ssl ?

so if i type https://www.wtf-dude.com/webmail

it actually connects, right now it gives me conection refused.

I know my mod_ssl is working cuz my web administration works

https://localip:localport

and its fine says accept certficate and stuff.

I have forwarded port 443, if there is anything else I need to do please help  :Smile: 

thanks.

(side-note) whats the best way to rid of spam on a postfix system running squirrelmail as the mail login?

----------

## GenKreton

Did you compile with the ssl flag enabeled?

----------

## tuxmin

Well, look at this

```

sh-2.05b# nmap -P0 -p  443 www.wtf-dude.com

Starting nmap 3.50 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2004-07-17 09:03 CEST

Interesting ports on adsl-63-205-139-202.dsl.lsan03.pacbell.net (63.205.139.202):

PORT    STATE  SERVICE

443/tcp closed https

```

apparently there is no precess listening on port 443. Have you set

```

APACHE_OPTS="-D SSL"

```

in your /etc/conf.d/apache??

Alex!!!

----------

## GenKreton

I KNOW SSL works for me so if that link was supposed to be legite then there is something else wrong. I assumed it was a fake example.

----------

## arachn1d

```

 APACHE_OPTS="-D SSL -D PHP4"

```

for /etc/conf.d/apache2

ssl flag is default in my make.conf

----------

## tuxmin

Hmm,

please post the output of 

```
netstat -anp | grep :443
```

. I'd like to see to what IPs your apache binds to. As I stated earlyer, port 443 isn't reachable from the outside...

alex!!!

----------

## arachn1d

no output

----------

## tuxmin

Well, then there is no apache listening on port 443, as I expected! Please do the following:

1. stop apache

2. rm apache error_log

3. start apache

4. Post error_log

Besides, maye a typo: it has to be 

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D SSL"
```

not

```
APACHE_OPTS="-D SSL"
```

Alex!!!

----------

## arachn1d

[Sun Jul 18 17:40:45 2004] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...

[Sun Jul 18 17:40:45 2004] [notice] Digest: done

[Sun Jul 18 17:40:46 2004] [notice] Apache/2.0.49 (Gentoo/Linux) PHP/4.3.8 configured -- resuming normal operations

if it was a typo then php wouldnt work...

----------

## arachn1d

nevermind that was the problem lol thanks for spotting that

*edit** typing https://www.wtf-dude.com/webmail = not found. Why would https look for a different directory than http://www.wtf-dude.com/webmail?

didn't have this prob before, it worked from the get go.

----------

## tuxmin

Each virtual host has it's own DocuemtRoot. Though they can point to the same location.

----------

## arachn1d

so what do i have to do to have it work?

----------

## tuxmin

http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/core.html#documentroot

----------

## arachn1d

thanks

----------

## arachn1d

it didnt work when i tried it...

my dir is /var/www/localhost/htdocs/squirrelmail

yet it showed could not be found still

----------

## tuxmin

Please post the according parts of your error_log

alex!!!

----------

